
Show HN: Teach Yourself To Code - kateray
http://teachyourselftocode.com/
======
scoot
Well done. A couple of observations though...

RailsCasts: _"Early screencasts are free to watch, more recent ones require a
$9/month subscription."_

Not correct, Ryan still produces weekly free RailsCasts. Advanced topics and
refreshed content require a subscription.

 _"all in the most soothing, wonderful voice to be heard on the Internet"_

Steady there! And to my ear, it's a bit nasal (not intended as an insult, just
an observation in light of the gushing comment quoted.)

~~~
kateray
that's what the comment section is for!
<http://teachyourselftocode.com/links/1>

~~~
scoot
I clicked on the "0 comments" link, but all I get is the RailsCasts
description in isolation, with no obvious way to submit a comment.

~~~
kateray
Hmmmm...are you logged in?

~~~
scoot
Logged in? I don't even have an account. Consider making the comment form
available, with a request to log-in / sign-up on form submission. (Also, do
you really want comments to be used for feedback as you've suggested here,
rather than for comments on the value (or otherwise) of the educational
resource?)

~~~
kateray
Yeah, making the comment form available would be a good idea. And I didn't
mean that people should use them as feedback to me, but to the author of the
link description. Need to add a way for people to edit the descriptions.

~~~
scoot
What I meant was, do you intend comments to be used for feedback on the
educational resource for the benefit of your site users, or for feedback to
the author of the link description? If I use comments to contact the link
author, and they update the link or description, then my comment will be out-
of-date. (Which is not to say that users observations on linked sites won't go
stale, but less so.)

------
carlsednaoui
Shameless plug, but here is something I'm currently working on:
<http://www.coursebacon.com/>

I really like the "upvote" system you have. Let me know if you want access to
all of the URLs on coursebacon (I can send you a copy of everything that's
already on there).

Edit: My email is username @ gggmail.com

~~~
rlm
Just a heads up - the site doesn't look to good in 2560x1440.

<http://i.imgur.com/wyGLl.png>

------
benatkin
Many of the descriptions aren't nearly as good as they could be. I think if
they were made to be editable like wiki pages they would be much better.

I have another idea: what if the link data were stored in the git repo, with
pull requests to merge them, and only the votes and comments were added with
the website?

------
fromhet
Why not have downvotes too?

If you ask me, upvotes-only (as here on HN) works great if post get hidden
when x time goes by. But AFAIK links "value" will not devalue over time on
TYTC and therefore the early submissions will get ahead by far, even if they
are of lower quality than the links posted later on.

Downvoting does not mean bullying, and I cant imagine people will be afraid to
publish links with the risk of getting a downvote or two.

But I may be wrong, and please point that out, HN!

EDIT: Also, I wouldnt mind if there was an adsense ad on the left side of the
list. A small tower one that would not be in the users face. I'd turn off
adblock for you!

~~~
idupree
Or have "value" exponentially decay over time (e.g. continuously & adding up
to 50% decay per year. Which is equivalent to the value of a vote being
2^(year the vote is cast).)

~~~
fromhet
But that would need a constant growing userbase, otherwise new (and not
neccesary better) would get a favor. In the system that 1 upvote === 1 point
old links get a favor.

If upvote===1 point and downvote===-1 point old posts would get a head start
(from being in the top lists) but it wouldnt be _that_ hard for a competing
link. Bad links would quite quickly get low rankings though.

An important thing to note is that this isn't a social news site (as reddit or
HN) but a social link sharing site, and thusly doesnt need to have fresh link
at the top, but only best links.

------
paul9290
We just launched (in preview mode)..

<http://CodePupil.com>

We have games where code flies around & u click in proper order
<http://codepupil.com/game5> -

Also, visual exercises that teach you how to build webpages in a crazy
simple/fast sense <http://codepupil.com/ex> (that's the aim).

Focused on HTML/CSS for now but creating games & exercises for other languages
too.

You could say our focus is towards pupils - though you don't have to be young
to be a pupil.

~~~
kayhi
Getting a browser warning and am unable to use/view your product using firefox
12.0

~~~
paul9290
Hi thank you for the feedback. There is a small issue with Firefox MAC users
we are working on fixing.

It works on chrome and safari as of now. In a week or two that will be fixed.

Sorry about that, but thanks again for comment!

------
kateray
Thanks, guys! This was actually just a couple-of-weekends project - my main
thing is <http://scrollkit.com>. It's a lot cooler than this.

------
kateray
sorry all, 'Memory Quota Exceeded.' On a bus, will have to fix this when I've
got real Internet.

------
hackNightly
Great job for launching something! Not only did you accomplish that, but
you're also making a noble attempt at sharing educational resources. Great
work, and best of luck!

------
kateray
It's my first open source project too. <https://github.com/kateray/tytc>

------
vitomd
Really nice work. I will add to my favs to see how it grows. I am working in a
voting system similar to this, but about books. The way that you handle the
"language" on the right sidebar is simple and effective.

I don't get what the "<\-- Back to Index " means. Maybe something on the views
/ links / index.html.haml

------
talloaktrees
Looks promising. However I selected C++ and the first result was railscast?
2nd results also rails.

Seems like you are just pushing matched results to the top instead of removing
unmatched results? Anyways with some work this could go in my bookmark bar.

------
tibbon
Congrats on launching something cool. I think your server might have just
gotten slashdotted, or something odd happened, as I'm getting an Application
Error.

If you need any help debugging, shoot me a quick email (this username @
gmail.com)

~~~
kateray
Thanks, just emailed. Maybe the problem has to do with this line in
links#index

tags = Tag.find(params[:tags]) @links = Link.order("votes_count
DESC").includes(:tags).select{|link| (tags - link.tags).empty?}

------
ZanderEarth32
Awesome stuff, blows my 'learning to code' tumblr out of the water. I'll
definitely use in the future. Any background on how you put this together?
I've got a vertical I think this would work really well in.

~~~
carlsednaoui
The code is open sourced: <https://github.com/kateray/tytc>

------
tomjen3
These seems to be really ruby and python centric.

Is there anybody who knows any good ones for IOS development?

~~~
hackrocket
Other good sources for learning iOS are HackRocket.com[1], Stanford CS193P[2],
Lynda.com [3] and Raywenderlich.com [4]

[1] <http://www.hackrocket.com>

[2] [http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
dev...](http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
development/id473757255)

[3] [http://www.lynda.com/iOS-tutorials/iOS-SDK-Essential-
Trainin...](http://www.lynda.com/iOS-tutorials/iOS-SDK-Essential-
Training/92179-2C.html)

[4] <http://www.raywenderlich.com/>

------
raywu
This is phenomenal work KateRay. DL sourcecode and would love to help!

------
derrida
I see you have Scheme, you have Clojure but no Common Lisp?!

------
kateray
I just disabled sorting for the moment until I figure it out

------
TazeTSchnitzel
May I suggest adding a favicon? A red triangle maybe? :)

------
Mutinix
You have Code School in there twice. Awesome site, btw!

------
danmofo
Great, bookmarked.

------
wintorez
This is AWESOME!

------
zashapiro
Kateray, this is awesome. I'm probably at the same place as you learning how
to code and loving every minute of it. I couldn't agree more, everyone should
know how to code - at least enough to be dangerous and prototype something up.

Great work!

~~~
zashapiro
You should add a link to yourself somewhere on the site so people can email
you, follow you on Twitter, etc.

Again, great work!

~~~
carlsednaoui
You can do that on Github :)

<https://github.com/kateray>

